# Fritz Box Fon WLAN 7050 mit TK-Anlage und DSL/ISDN Fritz! Karte



## hogakieiinsellahnau (6. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
habe da ein kleines Problem mit der Fritzbox vielleicht kann mir hier jemand weiter helfen:

Seit einer Woche habe ich den Provider gewechselt, T-Online zu 1&1, hat alles super einfach geklappt, nur kann ich jetzt keine DFÜ-Verbindung mehr aufbauen, das bedeutet meine alte Mailadresse bei T-Online und meine Fax-Software "Symantec Win Fax Pro" können keine Verbindung mehr herstellen, es kommt immer wieder die gleiche Fehlermeldung "kein Freizeichen"
Warum eine DFÜ-Verbindung über ISDN? Weil T-Online den Server von 1&1 gesperrt hat,
ich aber bis zur entgültigen Umstellung noch meine alte Mail-Adresse abfragen will. 
Ja übers WebMail im Internet geht das noch, nur muß ich mir dann die wichtigen Mails selber an die neue Mailadresse weiterleiten. 
Warum Faxen? Bestimmte Sachen muß ich halt per Fax schicken, da die entsprechenden Personen über keine Mailadress verfügen oder keinen Computer haben.

So bin ich vorgegangen:

Da ich die alte DSL/ISDN Karte von Fritz (nur ISDN) für die DFÜ-Verbindung benutzen möchte, Fritzbox stellt das nicht zur Verfügung, habe ich die Karte nur ISDN eingerichtet und mit dem zweiten Anschluß des NTBA verbunden, sonst habe ich keinen weiteren Anschlußmöglichkeit gefunden. 
In dem moment, wenn ich den zweiten Anschluß des NTBA benutze, kann uns niemand mehr anrufen und wir können auch keinen anrufen, gleichzeitig hört man ein Rauschen und Knacksen in der Leitung. Die DFÜ-Verbindung wird aufgebaut bis zu og.g. Fehlermeldung, selbst über Fritz Data wird keine Verbindung hergestellt.

Nachdem ich dann alles wieder auf den Ursprungszustand gesetzt hatte ging erst ein mal garnichts mehr, ich mußte die FritzBox auf Werkseinstellung zurücksetzten, obwohl ich dort überhaupt keine Einstellungen vorgenommen hat.

Hier meine Anschlußzusammen Stellung:
TAE-Dose geht zum DSL-Splitter und zur TK-Anlage
der DSL-Splitter geht zum NTBA und zur Fritzbox
die NTBA geht zur Fritzbox
Fritzbox geht an PC1 (LAN und USB) und zur TK-Anlage
PC2 geht zur Fritzbox
TK-Anlage geht (COM) zum PC

So und nun die eigentliche Frage:

Wie müssen die Kabel angeschlossen werden bzw. wie muß die Konfiguration eingerichtet werden, damit DSL und TK-Anlage funktionieren und ich per DFÜ-Verbindung die Faxsoftware benutzen und ich mich auch darüber bei T-Online für die Mailabfrage einloggen kann?

Wenn hier jemand weiterhelfen könnte, das wäre echt super

Danke Gruß Holger


----------

